# Harley train



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's an interesting bunch of LGB cars for auction, for someone who's into Harley Davidson:

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Search...rley&sort=relevance&length=25&start=1&refine=

There's also a number of 1 gauge Harley-themed MTH cars:

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Search...rley&sort=relevance&length=25&start=1&refine=

Happy hunting...

===>Cliffy

[I'd posted this earlier under a thread labelled "Auction Opportunities," but I thought it was cool enough to give it its own thread]


----------

